# HTML-Datei mit Webbrowser-Control ändern und Drucken - ohne Kopfzeile?



## GraFri (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo

Mit folgendem Befehl drucke ich eine HTML Seite aus, die ich vorher mittels Webbroser-Control geändert habe.

  WebBrowser1.ExecWB OLECMDID_PRINTPREVIEW, OLECMDEXECOPT_DODEFAULT

Leider fügt er mir dabei immer eine Kopf- und Fußzeile ein. Kann man das irgendwie verhindern?

Danke für jede Hilfe

mfg, GraFri


----------

